# What apps do you have on CM9?



## macauman (Jan 19, 2012)

Let's share the apps we use and give others some idea. I know there are many more alternatives in the market but my first priority is to find the apps which have a nice tablet UI.

1. AirDroid - transfer files wirelessly between android and pc
2. Chrome Beta
3. ES File Explorer - explore shared files (I use it together with MX Video Player to stream shared videos)
4. FriendCaster Pro - facebook app with a nice tablet UI
5. IM+ Pro - IM messenger a nice tablet UI (actually that's the only one I found to have a tablet UI)
6. LCD Density Modder Pro - great tool to change DPI and fix the market
7. LogMeIn Ignition - remote control your pc from anywhere
8. MX Video Player - my personal best video player (I like the UI)
9. Nova Launcher - a neat and clean and launcher for ICS

Let me know what you think =]


----------



## silentmage (Aug 22, 2011)

Aldiko - Reading ebooks. I have a matte screen cover so it makes it easy even in bright places
MX Video Player - Cause it kicks ass for playing videos
IMDb - Has a surprisingly nice tablet UI
CraigslistHD - Tabletized craigslist
Ultimate Guitar Tabs tools - For tabs and such
ES File explorer - For, you know, Exploring
ArchiDroid - unzipping stuff
Gensoid - I love playing the old games
Google Music - For all my tunes
Reddita - For browsing the site that stole my soul

And a few others. These are my most used


----------

